# K in blue circle in list



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi all, never seen this before - I have two shows taping right now so I am watching some shows from the other night. I noticed one of the shows that is taping shows a K in a blue circle before the title. Anyone know what that means?


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

It means it has been marked "keep". That way it doesn't get deleted.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

shedberg said:


> Hi all, never seen this before - I have two shows taping right now so I am watching some shows from the other night. I noticed one of the shows that is taping shows a K in a blue circle before the title. Anyone know what that means?


It means that it is set as "keep until I delete". Either set on the series link, or set manually.


----------

